# Mail server issue resolved



## Null (Aug 23, 2015)

So, I'd like to apologize. No, no. Not for that. For our mail server. I've resolved _yet another_ issue with the mail server that had resulted in a very significant bulk of mail never being delivered. It hasn't generated an error in several hours, so I'm assuming it's now fixed.

You should now suddenly start receiving your watch notifications and verification emails. If you tried to register in the last two weeks and never received a confirmation letter, you can now request another and it should go through. If not, please email me at null@kiwifarms.net and I will resolve it immediately.

I am aware that some people were still sometimes getting emails and I have no idea why. The issue had to do with the mail server's SSL certificate being self-signed, so I had to buy a properly authenticated cert that costs $15/yr to legitimize it. This is the kind of stuff donation money goes to, by the way.

Thank-you for your patience.


----------



## SP 199 (Aug 23, 2015)

You're my hero null-senpai


----------

